# VST Basket Defective?



## PartySausage (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi. I'm new to the site & espresso brewing.

I've recently bought a 15g VST Precision basket to replace the stock basket on my ECM. However when I look at the holes they are not central to the basket.

Is this normal or is it a defective basket?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have the same basket & it looks identical so nothing to worry about...


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

It doesn't exactly scream "precision" though, does it?

Do all of these baskets look like this, (if so, why - couldn't they be bothered to get it right?) - or is it only some of them (again, if so why).

Neither of my Profitec (ECM) baskets nor the unbranded one that came with an aftermarket bottomless pf display this feature, and I think that I would be annoyed if I paid for a precision basket that did.

Regards,
John


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

https://store.vstapps.com/products/vst-precision-filter-baskets should answer all your questions


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

VST. baskets come with test certificates that show the degree of their conformity to the standards they are expected to meet. VST rejects baskets from their manufacturer that don't meet these standards. This process adds to the price but it should reassure you that you don't get a lemon.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Should't you be looking at the other side of the basket?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

My both 15gr and 18gr have the holes bang on central


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

********** said:


> https://store.vstapps.com/products/vst-precision-filter-baskets should answer all your questions


 That shows that the hole placement should be:

"Hole pattern is centered to +/- 1.0 mm and placement is oriented for uniform extraction throughout the entire puck."

It's hard for me to tell from a photograph if this example is compliant or not.

Regards,
John


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Suggest you contact VST with your questions as they are the experts on there products and will be able to confirm if that photo is in compliance with there standards.


----------



## PartySausage (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback. There wasn't a certificate with the basket, though there is an M code, which I believe is some sort of unique reference to the basket certification. There's also what looks like a QR code, which I tried scanning but it won't scan

I've had a look at the VST website, however the contact link as well as a few others just throws up a parse error. Does anyone have their email?

I've also had a look at the other side (Inside) of the basket & the holes are off-centre there too


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I have spent couple of mins to look other vst basket images online and all of them have the holes central unless I missed some on further pages.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

They are all out by the same delta (although its <1mm i think so ok according to spec). The tool was misaligned it seems.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Definitely looks wrong to me. The extraction through the puck would be off centre with greater resistance on one side.

Just checked my IMS basket and that is dead centre.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

********** said:


> Suggest you contact VST with your questions as they are the experts on there products and will be able to confirm if that photo is in compliance with there standards.


 This...


----------



## PartySausage (Aug 6, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> This...


 I'd really like to contact them & would do so if the contact ink on the VST website wasn't broken. If you know another way it would be great if you could let me know how


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

PartySausage said:


> I'd really like to contact them & would do so if the contact ink on the VST website wasn't broken. If you know another way it would be great if you could let me know how


Try either of the following retailers, others are available  I'd expect one of them will be able to give you contact details for VST

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/VST/m-b-133.aspx. or https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/vst/products/vst-filter-basket


----------



## PartySausage (Aug 6, 2020)

********** said:


> Try either of the following retailers, others are available
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks **********. I've emailed Hasbean & SquareMile to see if they have a consumer contact email for VST. I'll try The EspressoShop too ????


----------



## PartySausage (Aug 6, 2020)

I've just found the VST certificate for my basket tucked in with some other paperwork. Not that it makes much sense to me but it may to the more knowledgeable folk on the forum.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

PartySausage said:


> I've just found the VST certificate for my basket tucked in with some other paperwork. Not that it makes much sense to me but it may to the more knowledgeable folk on the forum.
> 
> View attachment 43677


 Well, that's clearly a load of pro-marketing bollox :classic_laugh:

I can't see how it matters much tbh. As someone else said today, "they look nice if that's your thing"

I wouldn't let it bother you. The dimples are probably just for structural stability. As long as everything is even (and it is) I can't see it making any difference at all, but what do I know.

I'd be miffed if you've paid a premium mind. In that case, just return it.


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Both my 15g and 18g are perfectly centred, where the the holes are further from the wall the extraction be reduced. I would return this for a replacement.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Bolta said:


> where the the holes are further from the wall the extraction be reduced..


 Can you explain this please?

(Curious)


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

This is based on some interesting work done by one of the Decent Diaspora. To demonstrate the effect of hole proximity to the basket wall he he took concentric cuts out of spent pucks and re-extracted each. He showed that the reduced EY was due to poorer extraction in the zone void of holes at the basket wall. I changed from my favourite Reneka micro sieve to a 15g VST and changed my dose from 19g to 16g. Hope this helps.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Bolta said:


> This is based on some interesting work done by one of the Decent Diaspora. To demonstrate the effect of hole proximity to the basket wall he he took concentric cuts out of spent pucks and re-extracted each. He showed that the reduced EY was due to poorer extraction in the zone void of holes at the basket wall. I changed from my favourite Reneka micro sieve to a 15g VST and changed my dose from 19g to 16g. Hope this helps.


 Ooh. That's interesting.

I'll look for that and have a read, thanks!


----------



## PartySausage (Aug 6, 2020)

As a follow up to my post & to close it out. I managed to get in touch with VST who agreed that something wasn't right with the basket & are replacing it via the place I bought it from. 😊

Thanks to all that posted for your insight. 👍


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Makes a refreshing change to get a response and information on the result :good: . More often than the post dies a death and we hear no more about it and no result


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

El carajillo said:


> Makes a refreshing change to get a response and information on the result :good: . More often than the post dies a death and we hear no more about it and no result


 Yea, agree with that tbh. A nice change.

@DenverCoder9 lol


----------

